# Journey is now a Champion!!



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!! that is so exciting. She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! That's a wonderful photograph, too.

It hardly seemed like any work for her at all. That's why I thought she could do well in the US. You are close to the border. On the other hand, nobody says she has to do anything but lounge around and be petted in little scrubby, scratchy circles, even on her head!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She is such a beauty! In a way it's a shame not to continue on and finish her in the U.S. too, but then again you might be thinking, why? how would that be any better than what she has now? We all know she's amazing, maybe you feel like being done with that time consuming coat! RallyO is tons of fun. Anyway no need to decide right away, for now I hope you kick back and have a celebration with your lovely girl


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Today, she is just happy to be with us and entirely exhausted. And tomorrow morning the poor soul is back in the bathtub to wash out hairspray! She is walking around with her stuffed monkey in her mouth just content and at peace. We will talk and decide what is best for her and for us. All I know is, I cannot imagine not being able to see her for a month or more.

I took Bruce out to dinner to celebrate, and we came home and fed Journey a yummy dinner and some pizza....lol!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! The gorgeous wonderful Journey is a champion, how awesome!!! 
I'm very happy for you 
I love that picture!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow! What a beautiful girl! Congrats!!! Love the color, really eye catching!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations. She is so beautiful, of course she is a champion! We love being able to follow her successes! Good job!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!! Never a doubt She'd gain her title!!!! Do you have a male picked out yet? ( for some gorgeous pups?) You know that's what we're gonna wait for NEXT!!!! LOL!

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!! Never a doubt She'd gain her title!!!! Do you have a male picked out yet? ( for some gorgeous pups?) You know that's what we're gonna wait for NEXT!!!! LOL!
> 
> :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


Thanks so much! YES!! We have a boy chosen, who we are VERY excited about! Hopefully there will be some more things happening before Journey becomes a Mommy. But the future first litter ought to be amazing!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Selfishly I do hope you go for an American championship so that maybe I would get to see her strut her stuff in person. It seems a shame not to go for it when you have such a lovely dog. Congratulations! :cheers2:

Love that picture of her. The light is showing off her color beautifully.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She is absolutely stunning. I have always been a fan of dogs on the blue/silver/gray side of the color spectrum but your dogs (and definately Journey) have made me a real fan of the reds as well! 

It would be exciting to perhaps get the chance to see her in a US ring, but I can completely understand you not wanting to be without her for that long. 

Enjoy your celebration!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for the lovely, kind comments!

Journey had a bath today. She had so much product in her coat she was like a fluffy, four footed air freshener! Every time she walked past you, this lovely scent would waft up off her. When she bent over, her neck hair would separate and she looked like a triceratops or something. Here is our pretty girl home, relaxed and freshly bathed.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful girl!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Her nose is showing no signs of fading.
I hope you don't cut her down until you have thoroughly gone over her options.  The US may not be as accepting of red, but I think she can do an AKC championship. It'll take longer, but maybe not too long. I am sure her handler can give you advice on the US show prospects. I don't know much about the culture on the East coast for poodle showin. There's only a couple reds showing in SoCal that I have seen and they do have a hard road of it. There might be more at the coming up small poodle specialty (32 standards entered). It's so nice to see a quality red!

Are you calling her a very dark apricot or a red?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

To be perfectly honest with you, I was not sure what colour she was. But every handler who has seen her or groomed her says she is most definitely red. There is absolutely no variegation of colour throughout her coat like you normally see in apricots. Her colour is pure from the roots to the tips. I am thinking she is darkening somewhat now though. 

Her pigment will never fade. It is as black as Quincys and the Whippets. 

We will do what is best for her and for us. Even if we sent her away for a month, that is 18 days longer than she was away went she went to Missouri with her handler, and I was climbing the walls. I believe she would finish in the US with no problem. That is not the point. She is my baby, and I love her and would miss her horribly. And while it is wonderful to know we have an amazing dog who could go away and finish elsewhere, what if something were to happen to her while she was away? If she was a he, I could collect semen. But I cannot harvest eggs. And this girl is a gift. I cannot take chances with her for the sake of another title.

She has been proven. She is well enough conformed to earn her Championship here. I feel like sending her away would only be to quiet the naysayers about how "nothing" a Canadian championship is and to massage my own ego. Besides all that, the expense is horrendous to send a dog away for a month or more (board, food, grooming) and show it (grooming fees, handling fees, entry fees) and for what? Another title is not going to change who or what she is, nor is it going to change the quality of her children. We will definitely be working on basic obedience, working our way toward Rally titles. That way she stays at home with us, and we get to have fun together.

We have not ruled it out and I may try to hang on to her coat long enough to enter her at PCA, but we are totally playing it all by ear.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is just gorgeous!
And I definitely see your point about showing her further - she has been proven, and it would make more sense to invest the effort and money in your next rising star.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

take my breath awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay... (singing) 

LOL

These pictures just took my breath away! She is wonderful!

Ps. looks like she is darkening to me.
Ps2. Lou doesnt have variations on her color either. same shade of apricot everywhere, even ears!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

She is s lovely girl not just in looks but it temperament too. Give her hugs from me and congrats to both of you. You both did great!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I didn't think about you having to send her away like that. I wouldn't want to do it, either. Right now we plan to do one or two days before, working toward ringside. I didn't realize sending her away was the only option. 

I can't wait to eventually see her short!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations to the beautiful Journey and yourself.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> I didn't think about you having to send her away like that. I wouldn't want to do it, either. Right now we plan to do one or two days before, working toward ringside. I didn't realize sending her away was the only option.
> 
> I can't wait to eventually see her short!


We are probably eight or nine hours from the people who would show her. And all of the shows they would take her to would be eight to twelve hours away. So not only would we not see her for weeks, we would not even be able to see her shown. I just don't think that is an option. Still no decision for sure though.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations. She is lovely ... was from your first video at the airport. She should make lovely babies.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Congratulations. She is lovely ... was from your first video at the airport. She should make lovely babies.


Oh my goodness...I think so! Especially with the gorgeous lad we have planned to be her first husband!

Thank you so much! She turned my crank from the moment I saw her first photos.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We are probably eight or nine hours from the people who would show her. And all of the shows they would take her to would be eight to twelve hours away. So not only would we not see her for weeks, we would not even be able to see her shown. I just don't think that is an option. Still no decision for sure though.


That's heavy duty far away. I am whining because one of Jazz' upcoming shows is 3 hours a way. For me if I can't watch him, then I don't want to spend the money, so I totally understand. You can know in your heart that many of us are sure she could make a splash in the US.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey. . . Can you give me a link to the airport video? I've gone back and looked at old posts on Journey. I found the puppy video from Very-Merry, but didn't find anything on arrival in Canada.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is the joyful day when our little red Princess arrived to her new home.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is so cute. She is a cuddler even after a long plane ride.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Every time I see Journey, I think "That girl isn't just red -- she's _golden_!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww...thanks!

I will never forget that day! We had to wait so long for her, as they could not release her until Customs Canada inspected her and declared her healthy. I kept going to the counter saying "She needs to eat" ""Has anyone given her water?" I think they got so tired of me that they inspected her first. And when I saw her...OMG...my heart just melted!!!! It was a long and arduous journey for such a wee girl, between a 1,500 km road trip, then her flight. But she made it safe and sound and no worse for the wear. And we love her with all our hearts.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations! How wonderful for you all! Good luck with your future decisions. I think it would be different if I were a breeder or showed dogs, but I can't imagine sending Rocco away for any length of time. He doesn't like me to leave the room without him....of course, he's just a puppy, now. 

Whatever you do, it will be a great adventure!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

:congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats:

The coming home video was so sweet. She is a beauty!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> That's heavy duty far away. I am whining because one of Jazz' upcoming shows is 3 hours a way. For me if I can't watch him, then I don't want to spend the money, so I totally understand. You can know in your heart that many of us are sure she could make a splash in the US.


Every single show we attend is two to four hours away. We have two shows within an hour of home, but everything else is two to four and that is in pursuit of Canadian titles.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for the coming home link!!!! it was wonderful. I searched your videos on YouTube and didn't find it (I did find the one with you walking her on what looked like grass right by the airport.). She is such a beauty. . .


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are welcome. It was a highly anticipated event! We were pretty darned pumped that day!


----------

